# Shooting in Toronto last night appears to be terrorism



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2018)

So they finally released the shooters name and he was indiscriminately picking easy targets.  It has all the hallmarks of terrorism to me.

Faisal Hussain identified as gunman in deadly Danforth shooting spree | CBC News


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 23, 2018)

Rest in Peace to the victims 

Burn in Hell Faisal


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2018)

More on the piece of shit. 

Faisal Hussain: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 23, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> More on the piece of shit.
> 
> Faisal Hussain: 5 Fast Facts You Need to Know | Heavy.com


“Faisal Hussain”. 

Now I don’t need to read the article and bother with the 5 facts.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> “Faisal Hussain”.
> 
> Now I don’t need to read the article and bother with the 5 facts.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 23, 2018)

Reporting now is that he's had unsuccessful treatment for psychosis and depression. Maybe he thought he was doing Allah's work because of that or maybe he was just a mad cunt and being Muslim is incidental. Time will tell.


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 23, 2018)

I guess Toronto’s mayor is flirting with the idea of stricter gun laws in response to the attack. 

“Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?”

After Deadly Shooting, Toronto Mayor Asks, 'Why Does Anyone In This City Need To Have A Gun At All?'


----------



## Dame (Jul 23, 2018)

Might as well ask why a woman needs more than one pair of shoes.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 23, 2018)

Chronicler said:


> I guess Toronto’s mayor is flirting with the idea of stricter gun laws in response to the attack.
> 
> “Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?”
> 
> After Deadly Shooting, Toronto Mayor Asks, 'Why Does Anyone In This City Need To Have A Gun At All?'



If you read it you'll see that he's saying that he doesn't believe in firearm ownership. He doesn't have the capacity to change gun laws in the city IIRC.


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 23, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> If you read it you'll see that he's saying that he doesn't believe in firearm ownership. He doesn't have the capacity to change gun laws in the city IIRC.



It wouldn’t surprise me if a lot of legislators up there are feeling the same way he is right about now. I always thought Canadian gun laws were a lot stricter than they appear to be.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 23, 2018)

Chronicler said:


> It wouldn’t surprise me if a lot of legislators up there are feeling the same way he is right about now. I always thought Canadian gun laws were a lot stricter than they appear to be.



They are very strict already but the likes of the Mayor and all Liberal type politicians, they are out for complete gun bans.  Even if it's one gun at a time.  All hand guns are already either illegal due to barrel length or highly restricted, are subject to a registry, owners undertake daily background checks and more.  The majority of the guns used in shootings in Canada are illegal, typically smuggled across the border.  Because imagine that, criminals don't obey the law...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2018)

Chronicler said:


> I guess Toronto’s mayor is flirting with the idea of stricter gun laws in response to the attack.
> 
> “Why does anyone in this city need to have a gun at all?”
> 
> After Deadly Shooting, Toronto Mayor Asks, 'Why Does Anyone In This City Need To Have A Gun At All?'



Liberals:  "You silly gun fetishists, no one wants to take your guns."
Also liberals:  "Why does anyone... need ot have a gun at all?"




SpitfireV said:


> If you read it you'll see that he's saying that he doesn't believe in firearm ownership. He doesn't have the capacity to change gun laws in the city IIRC.



"...yet."


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 24, 2018)

Probably, "never."


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2018)

Canada's not America brother, they're heading that route.

...wait I think I have clip art for this.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes but if that happens it won't be local mayors doing it. They hold fuck all power and firearms aren't in their remit.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 24, 2018)

SpitfireV said:


> Yes but if that happens it won't be local mayors doing it. They hold fuck all power and firearms aren't in their remit.



OF course he doesn't have that power himself.  AFAIK, no one person in a Western democracy has that kind of fiat power.  But he is representative of a movement that absolutely seeks to make it a reality.


----------



## CQB (Jul 24, 2018)

I’d be interested to know how someone with a mental condition gets a pistol?


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 24, 2018)

CQB said:


> I’d be interested to know how someone with a mental condition gets a pistol?



Downtown Toronto or any major Canadian city, with the right amount of cash, just about any where.  But I get what you're referring to. 😉

So it's looking more and more like a planned attack.  Shooter has previous residence in Afghanistan, Pakistan and had recently questioned by police about his online activities.  

WARMINGTON: Was Danforth attack terror, or terrorism?


----------



## Grunt (Jul 24, 2018)

It will always be easier to attack an inanimate object rather than the "tool" behind the tool!

Until we call things what they are, they will never change.

Nuts are nuts...if they can't get a gun, they will find another way!


----------



## Gunz (Jul 24, 2018)

Apparently he was "sane" enough to embrace isolated Jihadist fanaticism. If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's a duck. Jumping to conclusions may be wrong, but ignoring reality is not only wrong but dangerous.

Maybe if a few of those Canadians in the kill zone of this terrorist attack had been armed, _*they might have been able to protect themselves*_. Oh, wait, that's just too fucking logical...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 24, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Another isolated Jihadist fanatic. If it walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's a duck. Jumping to conclusions may be wrong, but ignoring reality is not only wrong but dangerous.
> 
> Maybe if a few of those Canadians in the kill zone of this terrorist attack had been armed, _*they might have been able to protect themselves*_.



I wish we it was easier to get carry permits but they seem to be isolated to the elite.  It's even getting harder for trappers to get permits for self defence.


----------



## Chronicler (Jul 24, 2018)

Agoge said:


> It will always be easier to attack an inanimate object rather than the "tool" behind the tool!
> 
> Until we call things what they are, they will never change.
> 
> Nuts are nuts...if they can't get a gun, they will find another way!



Exactly. I hear in Britain people have resorted to stabbing and throwing acid in people’s faces.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 25, 2018)

And queue ISIS...

Islamic State claims responsibility for Toronto shooting: AMAQ


----------

